# Garage sale tears



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

I just came back from garage selling with my daughter. Was heart broken. She was doing the shopping as I was broke at the time. Lady had 4 large boxes of yarn for sell $1.00 each almost all new , all unused and I couldn't get any of it (desired all of it, greed me). Oh well next time around.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Daughter didn't offer to buy it for you at $1.00 per box? I know mine would have for sure.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, not so sure about my daughter but my son would have offered. That's too bad. It's hard to have to leave a bargain unbought.


----------



## 2sticksandahook (Nov 21, 2011)

Are u serious she was shopping but could not spare a few bucks for mom.? So sad hugs


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Both son & daughter would have bought all the boxes for me.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

That is not greedy...that is a huge bargain, all that lovely fiber. I would have bartered with the people or to make them something, sang them a song danced to Mr Bojangles ...if my daughter would not have paid... I don't even care how much yarn you have stuffed in the walls ,,,go back.......lol


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

Agreed wholeheartedly. If the situation was reversed, would she hesitate to ask you to lend her that paultry sum? Somehow I think not.
Shame on her.

Can you contact the seller and ask her, if those boxes were not sold, to hold them for you until you have $$ to pay her? Perhaps offer a little more $$ as incentive, maybe $2 per box? It cannot hurt to try.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think there might be more to this story that we are seeing here


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Agreed wholeheartedly. If the situation was reversed, would she hesitate to ask you to lend her that paultry sum? Somehow I think not.
> Shame on her.
> 
> Can you contact the seller and ask her, if those boxes were not sold, to hold them for you until you have $$ to pay her? Perhaps offer a little more $$ as incentive, maybe $2 per box? It cannot hurt to try.


I agree! it never hurts to ask...she may be desperate to sell!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh my. Speechless!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would've asked her to hold them and gone home and gotten the money if my DD wouldn't buy them for me (I'm sure she would've. I would then pay her back.)


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I agree with you! I certainly would have bought them for my mother.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Was there a GOOD reason that your daughter did not purchase the yarn for you? I'd have bought them in a flash for my Mom and she for me!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

We don't know that her daughter even knew she wanted it or that she couldn't buy it. First thing I thought was, could you have asked her if she didn't sell it, please hold it for you till you could buy it?
Edit - I see that idea's already been floated!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Both my sons a daughter would have brought them for me,i guess i am spoilt,i hope the next garage sale you go to you will find bigger and better bargains.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

what age is the daughter???? Everyone assuming she's older. She may be 5 or 6


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

There is so much temptation when one sees great items and bargains at garage sales - that I certainly would not be attending them - especially if I knew I was broke. One would only be headed for disappointment.. :idea: :idea:


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

MomBeezzzz said:


> That is not greedy...that is a huge bargain, all that lovely fiber. I would have bartered with the people or to make them something, sang them a song danced to Mr Bojangles ...if my daughter would not have paid... I don't even care how much yarn you have stuffed in the walls ,,,go back.......lol


I collect Frankoma pottery which is about 20 years from being antique. Many years ago I asked my husband for $3.50 for a soup tureen that would now sell for $50! He wouldn't give it to me. Eventually I divorced him. 
:thumbdown:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Was this $1 per box or $1 per skein?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sigh, well, maybe next time, if not, grab daughter's purse and snitch some money!


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Neither of my daughters would buy a whole box of yarn for me, not unless they were going to store it for me, they know their Dad would go nuts if I had to find room for a large amount. Lol, not that they wouldn't offer to pay, but I'd have to use or give away some of my stash first. Small amounts I might squeeze in, and he never says anything if they bring me yarn to knit something for them, but I've no room left for large amounts.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Have read all of the comments, feel like something is missing.

How old is your daughter, and was it a $1 a box or per skein.

if she is older and not a young child, couldn't you have asked her to lend you a few $'s and you would pay her back.

I know if that was my mom (how I miss her) I would have bought her every skein they had, not that she needed yarn, she had many boxes from the LYS I bought her, but as they say you can never have enough.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> Have read all of the comments, feel like something is missing.
> 
> How old is your daughter, and was it a $1 a box or per skein.
> 
> ...


I hate that feeling afterwards when you pass up a bargain (especially such as that once in a life time 4 huge boxes for $4)
because you already have too much ,,,,I always regret it. But I too feel like we are not getting the whole story here. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Was this $1 per box or $1 per skein?


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I think you need to understand that box of yarn was not meant for you. Maybe the next one is. I would also find a like-minded garage saling buddy.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

daughter had to use money for clothes for the kids.


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

granker said:


> daughter had to use money for clothes for the kids.


Right. And you would never consider knitting for those grands,eh? Store bought knitted items would have cost her much more than $4, even if she shopped at a thrift store. She would haved saved money had she thought it through.

Dry your tears, dearie. Remember the old blessing  may you have children that are exactly like you. What goes around comes around.


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

Nobody was selling yarn at my village's town-wide garage sales earlier this month (except 1 lady who hadn't advertised the yarn, and was sold out by the time I reached her sale). When I went out the next morning, though, I saw that my next-door neighbor had crochet thread out at her garage sale. I don't do thread crochet, but asked her if she had yarn as well -- and she proceeded to fetch a bag of yarn down from inside her house and just gave it to me for free! 
Had my own daughter been with me at the garage sales the OP was at, she would have lent me the $4.00 to buy 4 boxes of yarn. She doesn't have kids of her own yet, but I would have promised to make something for her with part of the yarn -- and some handmades for the Christmas charity she helps out with, with some of the remaining yarn. (BTW, do garage sales in the OP's town take checks? Sellers in my town often do, if one asks and one is buying a lot from one sale. Of course, I live in a small town, and garage-sale sellers and buyers are more likely to know & trust each other than might be the case in larger towns.)


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a shame.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Sometimes half a loaf is better than none..it's too bad your daughter didn't offer to float you a loan or just pick it up for you as a gift...


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Why be so critical of the daughter when there are so many things we don't know? The lady just needs us to validate her feelings. Instead of doing that, we are making her feel worse.


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

:thumbup:to connie


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

Connie W said:


> Why be so critical of the daughter when there are so many things we don't know? The lady just needs us to validate her feelings. Instead of doing that, we are making her feel worse.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Connie W said:


> Why be so critical of the daughter when there are so many things we don't know? The lady just needs us to validate her feelings. Instead of doing that, we are making her feel worse.


Of course you're correct ..we shouldn't expect our love ones to always be there to pick up the toll..though it would have been a nice gesture. Perhaps the daughter was elsewhere looking at things too and her attention was on what she was interested in..Mom should have spoken up and ask if she could borrow some $$.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, this makes no sense to me. Why would you go anywhere, assuming in a car, without some money? The heck with yarn..what about an emergency? I have always carried at least $5 and some change in my car. It's time to check if I've used some of it.
Grankar, etal.. please think of your safety before yarn that you don't really need at any bargain. 
This is not meant as criticism, just sincere concern. Maggie


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

It sounds like the daughter had limited $ and was looking for clothes for her children. I would think that trumps yarn.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with all the comments that have been made... how COULD the daughter NOT buy that yarn????


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I am not your daughter and I would have bought them for you. What is a few dollars for hours and hours of knitting?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

chickkie said:


> I think there might be more to this story that we are seeing here


My daughter would have reminded me that my house is stuffed as it is and I certainly do NOT need 4 boxes of MORE YARN-- and she would be right.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

If you read back a bit Mom finally confesses her daughter needed the money to buy clothes for HER kids. That doesn't sound like a bad daughter to me. That sounds like a good Mum! Remember, there are always two sides to every story.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

cableaway said:


> It sounds like the daughter had limited $ and was looking for clothes for her children. I would think that trumps yarn.


The OP did mention this in a later post after several people here made negative comments about her daughter.
The mother is sad about the yarn and the daughter is trying to put clothes on her children's back. What do think is more important.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

knitwit42 said:


> Daughter didn't offer to buy it for you at $1.00 per box? I know mine would have for sure.


Mine too!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> The OP did mention this in a later post after several people here made negative comments about her daughter.
> The mother is sad about the yarn and the daughter is trying to put clothes on her children's back. What do think is more important.


Yes it does, but how many times has the situation been reversed and mother stepped up? Nothing against the daughter honestly, been there, done that, but even 1 box?


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I doubt if DD even realized how much you wanted the yarn. I think you should have asked if she'd be willing to lend you a few bucks. She'd probably have offered to buy as much as you wanted. Had she refused, you might have a beef, but I wouldn't dwell on it. Who knows what she was planning to do with her money?


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

The whole scenario is not known. To quick to criticize the daughter. There might have been a very good reason she didn't buy it. Did she even know? 

My mother would have never asked me or let me know she would want it.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Woodsywife said:


> The whole scenario is not known. To quick to criticize the daughter. There might have been a very good reason she didn't buy it. Did she even know?
> 
> My mother would have never asked me or let me know she would want it.


I think this is the case. She probably didn't want to bother her daughter with something she felt she did not need, as daughter was busy looking for kids outfits.

My mom wouldn't have asked either , but instead she would have mentioned it later when you couldn't do anything about it. :roll:


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Did it ever occur to those who have been so critical, that there are people in this world that have to scrimp and save to put food on the table and clothes on their kids? Not everyone has loose change ( I am appalled at the lady that said she should not go if she had no money) (or the other one that said she always carries $5 with her) Some people do not have extra to spend. You did not know the circumstance and to attack her daughter was unfair. 
I am surprised at all of you. You have always seemed so generous and today I see a different side of you. I am deeply disappointed in the lack of empathy. 
All the comments have been about what "I would have done or my kids would have done" For one minute put yourself in the shoes of those that have no money and think how your would feel after the comments made here today.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

We might be too quick to judge the daughter. I have been in the situation where I only had enough money to buy food and pay for my fares to and from work. I had to feed and clothe myself and my son as well and was working but on a low wage. This girl may not of had the money to spare for wool even at such a low price.

edit: Naughty Knitter, I see that you got in before me.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

suzy-kate said:


> Neither of my daughters would buy a whole box of yarn for me, not unless they were going to store it for me, they know their Dad would go nuts if I had to find room for a large amount. Lol, not that they wouldn't offer to pay, but I'd have to use or give away some of my stash first. Small amounts I might squeeze in, and he never says anything if they bring me yarn to knit something for them, but I've no room left for large amounts.


suzy-kate, I enjoyed your comments. My dearest friend's husband told her that he didn't want to see another bag of (in her case) thrift shop finds coming through the door. She solved the problem by having me drive her to the thrift shops and then drop the bags of bargains off in the woods next to her house. When hubby went out, she brought the bags in! Her house was not cluttered because she had come up with clever ways to hide her treasures. :-D


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Why didn't you just ask your daughter to borrow a few bucks? After all, you spent a LOT more than that raising her.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Could be that Mom already had tons of yarn and family thought it best not to enable her to drag more home. They need to understand that it isn't about "needing yarn!" ;-)


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I just wrote a total diatribe because this thread upsets me so much. Then I deleted it, but I'm un-watching this. Can't take all the people presuming to judge a stranger's life.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't think we should be so harsh on the daughter. It doesn't sound like she had lots of money either. Maybe neither could afford it.
I hope that you get the chance again and that you have the money for it.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I just wrote a total diatribe because this thread upsets me so much. Then I deleted it, but I'm un-watching this. Can't take all the people presuming to judge a stranger's life.


Following behind you. This is what Knitting Paradise has become.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I would have bought that for my mom in an instant!


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

flitri said:


> We might be too quick to judge the daughter. I have been in the situation where I only had enough money to buy food and pay for my fares to and from work. I had to feed and clothe myself and my son as well and was working but on a low wage. This girl may not of had the money to spare for wool even at such a low price.
> 
> edit: Naughty Knitter, I see that you got in before me.


I can remember times when I would go through all my coat pockets looking for any change a could scrounge up. Everyone's circumstances are different. If the daughter is depending on garage sales (and I admit you can find some real bargains) to clothe her children, it would come to my mind that she struggles financially and had no extra to offer her mom.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

If you read Granker's message she said she was broke at the time...well maybe daughter was also broke and only had enough money to buy what she needed for her children.


----------



## Pat651 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think you're right! Much more to this story than meets the eye.....


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Did it ever occur to those who have been so critical, that there are people in this world that have to scrimp and save to put food on the table and clothes on their kids? Not everyone has loose change ( I am appalled at the lady that said she should not go if she had no money) (or the other one that said she always carries $5 with her) Some people do not have extra to spend. You did not know the circumstance and to attack her daughter was unfair.
> I am surprised at all of you. You have always seemed so generous and today I see a different side of you. I am deeply disappointed in the lack of empathy.
> All the comments have been about what "I would have done or my kids would have done" For one minute put yourself in the shoes of those that have no money and think how your would feel after the comments made here today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe this is an opportunity for some generosity on my part! I'm sure I have a ball or two of yarn that I could surely part with. What do you like to knit, Granker? Anyone else feel like its time for a little de-stashing?


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I just cannot for the life of me understand your daughter unless you told her she did not want any.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Today's quote of the day from the "Goodreads" site. Just happened to come in my mail this moment -

If we had no faults we should not take so much pleasure in noting those of others. 

François La Rochefoucauld

Voltaire credited François de La Rochefoucauld (born September 15, 1613) with shaping the French national character, thanks to his book of Maxims, full of pithy reflections of human behavior.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

In fact YES do that and I will buy them for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Connie W said:


> Why be so critical of the daughter when there are so many things we don't know? The lady just needs us to validate her feelings. Instead of doing that, we are making her feel worse.


I agree with you - in fact, that's exactly what I was thinking! Why are so many people saying their daughters would have bought it? There is more to the story.

Granker posted a few posts back that her daughter was using the money to buy clothes for her kids. So - kids' needs come first, as most grandmas know. Good for both of them - mother and grandmother.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> I think this is the case. She probably didn't want to bother her daughter with something she felt she did not need, as daughter was busy looking for kids outfits.
> 
> My mom wouldn't have asked either , but instead she would have mentioned it later when you couldn't do anything about it. :roll:


Agree!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Did it ever occur to those who have been so critical, that there are people in this world that have to scrimp and save to put food on the table and clothes on their kids? Not everyone has loose change ( I am appalled at the lady that said she should not go if she had no money) (or the other one that said she always carries $5 with her) Some people do not have extra to spend. You did not know the circumstance and to attack her daughter was unfair.
> I am surprised at all of you. You have always seemed so generous and today I see a different side of you. I am deeply disappointed in the lack of empathy.
> All the comments have been about what "I would have done or my kids would have done" For one minute put yourself in the shoes of those that have no money and think how your would feel after the comments made here today.


Well said.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

That is too bad. Hard to miss a bargain. I don't think I would have gone if I didn't take money with me for those pop-up bargains. Too much frustration. Let's not rag on the daughter--she may have already spent all her money or may have had it earmarked for something at the sale.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> I am not your daughter and I would have bought them for you. What is a few dollars for hours and hours of knitting?


Maybe she KNEW her daughter was shopping for the children, and maybe KNEW that her daughter would want to buy the yarn for her, and maybe she KNEW that her daughter would feel torn about what to do, and maybe she didn't want to make her daughter feel bad so didn't ask for the yarn.

That's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd have bought them for a stranger at that price!!!!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

And how often has she bought yarn in order to knit things for daughter's kids?


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

We know nothing about the daughter's circumstances so should not be too quick to judge. We sometimes are disappointed that we can't get something or do something, but for whatever reason it is not meant to be so won't happen and somehow life goes on.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Peanut Tinker said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am guilty of a remark and I was terribly wrong. Nobody knows the circumstances. I have been in someones shoes trying to raise my kids alone, scrimping and scrounging for change, giving up something for my children. I should not have been so quick to judge. For that I am terribly sorry, please accept my apologies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> I am guilty of a remark and I was terribly wrong. Nobody knows the circumstances. I have been in someones shoes trying to raise my kids alone, scrimping and scrounging for change, giving up something for my children. I should not have been so quick to judge. For that I am terribly sorry, please accept my apologies.


That's so nice of you.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

When things like this happen to me, I just figure God intended that yarn for someone else. We have to be happy with what he gives us as well as what he doesn't. I am sure if your daughter could have purchased them for you she would have.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

if it were me, i wouldn't go out with NO money, but if I did see something I wanted while out with my daughter (knowing she had children) I NEVER would have let on that I wanted it. She would have gone without so she could get something I wanted. This MOM was being a MOM not asking her daughter for it.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> That is too bad. Hard to miss a bargain. I don't think I would have gone if I didn't take money with me for those pop-up bargains. Too much frustration. Let's not rag on the daughter--she may have already spent all her money or may have had it earmarked for something at the sale.


Please note that I didn't say the lady should not have gone. I said I would not have gone if I didn't have the extra cash to take with me because I would have been frustrated. Maybe our lady went to enjoy the day with her daughter or to help her find things. In no way was I criticizing her or her daughter. Thee are many reasons why people don't always make a purchase at garage sales or in stores or online or anywhere. I am not here to explain why THEY do not, I just know why I do not.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

We just don't have enough knowledge of the situation to make a judgement. Besides, it's none of our business. Haven't we all passed up bargains for one reason or another? Why dwell on it?


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't think it is relevant that everyone else's kids would have bought it for them. These comments are not helpful. Obviously your daughter did not know how much you wanted them.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> what age is the daughter???? Everyone assuming she's older. She may be 5 or 6


Daughter was shopping.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

My son would have and he thinks I have too much yarn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

unicornbus said:


> if it were me, i wouldn't go out with NO money, but if I did see something I wanted while out with my daughter (knowing she had children) I NEVER would have let on that I wanted it. She would have gone without so she could get something I wanted. This MOM was being a MOM not asking her daughter for it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

My son is amazed at the yarn stashed in my house.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

When my DD & I yard sale the "purse" is shared - sometimes all is out of my pocket, sometimes all is out of her pocket but neither of us goes away wanting something & not getting it because we happened to have no $$ in our pocket at the time. Did you tell your daughter you would like to have the yarn or did you just "lust" after it in silence - lol?


----------



## Quirky (Aug 14, 2013)

Everybody has an opinion about you and you daughter. I'm sorry that you missed out on a great bargain. There will be another one around the corner. Have a great day!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

http://myfreecycle.org you can make a request in your locale for what you need or are looking for or post things no longer wanted. You must join and become a member with a PW (pass word) which is free. You pick the state and locale that you are living in ...


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

My daughter would have reminded me that I have so much yarn now that I will never have enough time in my lifetime to use it all. Then, she would have bought it for me.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Years ago my aunt, in her 90's was in a nursing home. She liked to knit dishcloths. She wrote in the family letter that her daughter, my cousin, wouldn't get her any yarn. Of course I sent a cone of cotton and other people did too. Later when I talked to my cousin, I found out that this wasn't the case at all. 
As several have said, there are two sides to every story as well as a reason for telling the world you have no yarn.


----------



## quilterdot (Nov 23, 2012)

Ease up ladies. Too bad to miss such a good deal. Think of your neighbor. How excited she was when she saw that deal and bought it, took it home and called her friends and said what a good knitting deal she got. Be happy for her.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree. 


chickkie said:


> I think there might be more to this story that we are seeing here


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I have read all the posts and it looks to me like you are making your daughter look bad and asking for sympathy.



granker said:


> I just came back from garage selling with my daughter. Was heart broken. She was doing the shopping as I was broke at the time. Lady had 4 large boxes of yarn for sell $1.00 each almost all new , all unused and I couldn't get any of it (desired all of it, greed me). Oh well next time around.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

We don't usually know what we're going to see at a garage or yard sale. That's part of the fun. If it's priced "right" someone will get a bargain; otherwise, things won't be sold. Maybe that "someone" will be me, maybe it won't. I used to limit myself to spending not more than a specific (really small) amount and I still came home with more stuff than I could ever use. Guess what? Most of it ended up in my garage sale years later. I was as glad to see it go, as I was to bring it home in the first place. Sure, I got a lot of good things and I loved using them, but other stuff was just clutter. Look at it like a sport -- sometimes you win and sometimes you loose. I generally avoid temptation now and that feels good too.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

May said:


> I have read all the posts and it looks to me like you are making your daughter look bad and asking for sympathy.


Wow! I didn't think that all. Maybe it is time to let this subject die already.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

May said:


> I have read all the posts and it looks to me like you are making your daughter look bad and asking for sympathy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

How sad for you to have to post in this way, I am really sorry.....if your daughter had a heart, you might then have told us just how pleased you were by her generosity! and she might have got a pullover from you into the bargain....a young but very shortsighted lady.
I/we are all sad for you.
I would have given you the money myself and I don't even know you personally......
Do have a great day anyway....
Andy (but its really all of us here)


----------



## Marilyn Gross (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh - did you tell your daughter what a bargain this was!!!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

I see there are many responses to your "situation" so here are my thoughts: A good reason I do not go shopping ( or looking) when I don't have any money.
strange that the seller had the price so cheap, perhaps she was surprised you couldn't come up with even a dollar.
or did you even mention it to your daughter or the seller? I can see my family saying "no" because I am a great collector of yarn ( love it) and they'd say I already had enough. Takes someone who understands our passion for this hobby to understand our desire for more... Sorry for your pain.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

My daughter would have lent it to me without me having to ask--but then, she owes me money, so there you go....


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Elder Ellen, love your response. I also have several boxes of items "left over" from buying things I thought I'd do something with, but never have. 
I suppose I am one of many who say "someday" I'll have a garage sale, but someday never seems to come.


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

I agree with you!


chickkie said:


> I think there might be more to this story that we are seeing here


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

jonibee said:


> http://myfreecycle.org you can make a request in your locale for what you need or are looking for or post things no longer wanted. You must join and become a member with a PW (pass word) which is free. You pick the state and locale that you are living in ...


I just checked your http://myfreecycle.org and received a Delete sign that told me not to enter this site.
Thought I'd pass this threat along.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Any one of my three kids would have bought the boxes of yarn for me and I wouldn't have even had to pay them back. I would have, of course.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Granker, forget all the banter. I understand what you were saying. Sometimes you come across a good bargain and you just don't have the cash to take advantage of it. It is heartbreaking because it doesn't happen very often. I feel for you. HUGS


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

:-( sorry about you


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

I think what might have helped this situation was a little more communication between mother and daughter. The mother could have asked the daughter if she could borrow the money. The daughter was looking for kids clothes. She might not even have known Mom was looking at yarn. The daughter could have explained her situation whatever it was. Then both would have understood where the other was coming from and both wouldn't feel as badly as they would if they just held their feelings in. I advocate sharing feelings and thoughts especially when it is with someone as close as mother and daughter.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

:-( sorry about you not been able to buy the yarn. We give and give to our children and many times we are not appreciated.

Your daughter needs to take a good look at herself, I don't know how well you get along with her, but still she should have offered to buy it for you, or at least lend you the money.

I don't have much, but I share what I have if I see someone needs it more then I do.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

There is now way my children would have bought me such a bargain or let me take if it was free. The reason is simple; I have enough yarn that I will have to live to 200+ years past my 68. And the same for books and magazines. I will be downsizing a bunch!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll bet granker is sorry she ever opened this can of worms. Some of the responses are very judgmental. I think we need more information before we condemn granker or her daughter. And who are we to condemn her anyway? 

I think she was just sharing her disappointment with what she expected to be a friendly group.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

People should stop posting without getting more information. She was buying clothes for her kids, we don't know if mom asked for the money, and we don't know how much money the daughter had.


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow this forum can get mean granker said it all Her daughter did't have the money either 

I know I have passed a garage sale and stopped in when I had no money on me and saw things I really really wanted including a book I had been looking for that was going for 20c but I didn't even have that to spare

Life kicks sometimes and Granker I feel your loss I have now learned NEVER to look when I am flat broke as that is when you see everything for a bargin ( even if you cannot afford that bargin)


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll bet granker is sorry she ever opened this can of worms. Some of the responses are very judgmental. I think we need more information before we condemn granker or her daughter. And who are we to condemn her anyway?
> 
> I think she was just sharing her disappointment with what she expected to be a friendly group.


My thoughts exactly. I took her posting to mean she missed a great opportunity. Sorry to read how the daughter was judged without knowing her or being there. Ouch!


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

THIS IS A SHOCKING POST


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Bargains come and go. Let's hope for the next time.
I change my first response, the one I wrote after reading the first few posts and being upset over them. Now that I read the later posts it seems that KP found its compass and is navigating back towards reason.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Both of mine would have at least tossed a single buck at her old mother to quell her yarn addiction. So sorry to hear your news.....



knitwit42 said:


> Daughter didn't offer to buy it for you at $1.00 per box? I know mine would have for sure.


 :-(


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Did it ever occur to those who have been so critical, that there are people in this world that have to scrimp and save to put food on the table and clothes on their kids? Not everyone has loose change ( I am appalled at the lady that said she should not go if she had no money) (or the other one that said she always carries $5 with her) Some people do not have extra to spend. You did not know the circumstance and to attack her daughter was unfair.
> I am surprised at all of you. You have always seemed so generous and today I see a different side of you. I am deeply disappointed in the lack of empathy.
> All the comments have been about what "I would have done or my kids would have done" For one minute put yourself in the shoes of those that have no money and think how your would feel after the comments made here today.


I agree. No money is No money-a reality for many people.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I feel your pain.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I know many people like to just go window shopping...but not me if I don't have any money I simply stay away from anywhere I might be disappointed Or go with my best friend who always lends me money till my payday.. but that being said I had 4 children and money was very tight..so I been there done that..so don't Judge anyone...


----------



## Jewls (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree with you. Would have asked seller to put them aside while I went home to get the money.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Jewls said:


> I agree with you. Would have asked seller to put them aside while I went home to get the money.


I have done that before today.


----------



## jaa520 (Apr 16, 2013)

I bet your daughter would have bought some if you had asked her. Probably like me and would hate to ask. I love garage sales. Have a nice day.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

knitwit42 said:


> Daughter didn't offer to buy it for you at $1.00 per box? I know mine would have for sure.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sandy of CNY said:


> My thoughts exactly. I took her posting to mean she missed a great opportunity. Sorry to read how the daughter was judged without knowing her or being there. Ouch!


I agree with you. She never said her daughter should have given or lent money.


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

It is now 8:30 pm central daylight time and I can not believe all the comments! No we don't know both sides to the story so I'll keep my comments to myself but agree that a woman should keep a few bucks in the car. What if you run out of gas? Having to get a tow truck will cost you a whole lot more!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

knitwit42 said:


> Daughter didn't offer to buy it for you at $1.00 per box? I know mine would have for sure.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

tnbobie said:


> I collect Frankoma pottery which is about 20 years from being antique. Many years ago I asked my husband for $3.50 for a soup tureen that would now sell for $50! He wouldn't give it to me. Eventually I divorced him.
> :thumbdown:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't read all the post but what I did read I think while it would have been nice to have that find the childrens needs came first. You can't fault a mother for that. I personally haven't purchased more that a few skiens of yarn and a couple of books in the last two years just so my grandkids have their needs met. I love knitting and crochet but some things must wait. And we all know good things come to those that wait.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

granker said:


> I just came back from garage selling with my daughter. Was heart broken. She was doing the shopping as I was broke at the time. Lady had 4 large boxes of yarn for sell $1.00 each almost all new , all unused and I couldn't get any of it (desired all of it, greed me). Oh well next time around.


Did you ask your daughter? Maybe she didn't realize you had no money.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

lins said:


> Did you ask your daughter? Maybe she didn't realize you had no money.


I 'unwatched' this for a long time because I found the entire saga to be upsetting and annoying. 
I don't know why so many here don't understand the mother had no money...no money on her or at her house. Broke is broke. 
The daughter had just enough money to buy clothing for her children. Why is it so hard for the members here to understand the situation?
I am sure the mother had to walk away from something she saw and liked at the sale to because her #1 priority was her children.
It's not like the mother bought herself something but didn't give her mother a $1.00.
It's ashame the OP portrayed her daughter in a poor light because she missed out on a great 'steal'. What's worse is many here made her daughter out to be a bad person to. Not one KP member asked what the daughter saw and could not buy for herself. She's just a bad daughter for not giving her mother a $1.00 or $4.00. (jmo)


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> I 'unwatched' this for a long time because I found the entire saga to be upsetting and annoying.
> I don't know why so many here don't understand the mother had no money...no money on her or at her house. Broke is broke.
> The daughter had just enough money to buy clothing for her children. Why is it so hard for the members here to understand the situation?
> I am sure the mother had to walk away from something she saw and liked at the sale to because her #1 priority was her children.
> ...


Well said! I for one apologized profusely in an earlier post. I was too quick to judge.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

baileysmom said:


> Well said! I for one apologized profusely in an earlier post. I was too quick to judge.


Now let's set this matter to rest once and for all!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> Now let's set this matter to rest once and for all!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

May said:


> I have read all the posts and it looks to me like you are making your daughter look bad and asking for sympathy.


I agree


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> I 'unwatched' this for a long time because I found the entire saga to be upsetting and annoying.
> I don't know why so many here don't understand the mother had no money...no money on her or at her house. Broke is broke.
> The daughter had just enough money to buy clothing for her children. Why is it so hard for the members here to understand the situation?
> I am sure the mother had to walk away from something she saw and liked at the sale to because her #1 priority was her children.
> ...


I am not judging anyone. I read the OP's original post and answered it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

granker said:


> I just came back from garage selling with my daughter. Was heart broken. She was doing the shopping as I was broke at the time. Lady had 4 large boxes of yarn for sell $1.00 each almost all new , all unused and I couldn't get any of it (desired all of it, greed me). Oh well next time around.


Well, gee, is this the same 43 year old daughter who just had pacemaker/defibrillator surgery at the end of June this year?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-267859-1.html

It sounds like good news if she is up and about and able to go garage saling. Maybe she is low on funds because she's been on disability for a bit??


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

she did not mentioned that she got no wool just she is showing because she got no money with her that time she lost the chance to buy the bargain.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

The mother and daughter will go shopping again , enjoy themselves but we all arguing for nothing , there are plenty yardsales coming just remember to take your money with you and stop all assumptions and arguments , we dont know the other side of the story and half of knitting paradise discussing this for nothing happy always and look forward for the next yard sale.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

See: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-286484-1.html


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Enough already, put it to rest!!! Why keep harping on it?


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I also had a problem when my mother was in a care home. She would write letters to family and friends asking for money to send an under privileged child food and to school. Months later people started asking me about the children. Come to find out the truth, mom was bribing another residents grandson to buy her candy and pills at the drug store and sneak them into the care center. Don't be to quick to judge until you know the whole story.


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

If it were my mother I would have bought it as a gift or loaned her the money. If the daughter wasn't a knitter she probably had no idea what a bargain that was. I think I would have asked the lady if she would hold it till I could get the money.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

granker said:


> I just came back from garage selling with my daughter. Was heart broken. She was doing the shopping as I was broke at the time. Lady had 4 large boxes of yarn for sell $1.00 each almost all new , all unused and I couldn't get any of it (desired all of it, greed me). Oh well next time around.


I believe that the poster was not to clear. I am sure that if the four boxes totaled $4 then her daughter would have for certain bought it for mom but from what I read it seems like there were for boxes of yarn/wool priced at $1 each ball.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Ontario Silk said:


> I believe that the poster was not to clear. I am sure that if the four boxes totaled $4 then her daughter would have for certain bought it for mom but from what I read it seems like there were for boxes of yarn/wool priced at $1 each ball.


The poster wasn't clear about a lot of things and has posted bits and pieces in 2 other threads. It is best to let this die...


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Every topic got different story please better leave these all and close , we all got charity shops around if anyone looking for bargain they can go if they cant this is not the end of world find other hobbies to make yourself busy , there are many hobbies to make yourself busy without spending money.


----------

